# اضحك على المتزوجين  ههههههههههه



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2011)

*1-واحد بيقول لمراته ... انا النهاردة عايز رومانسية فى البيت 
راحت الزوجة سألت امها : يعنى ايه رومانسية ؟
الام : مش عارفة بس احتياطى إنقعى الرز
.....................................................................................................................
2-وحده تقول لزوجها يا ليتني أخذت إبليس ولا أخذتك 
قال: لا ... ما يجوز أخ ياخذ أخته! 
............................................................................................................................
3-وحدة بتقول لزوجها : اذبح خروف بمناسبة مرور 10 سنوات على زواجنا. قاللها : 
ايه ذنب الخروف في غلطه ارتكبها حمار
..........................................................................................................................
4-مرة واحد قال لصاحبه 
عاوز أعمل لمراتي مفاجأة فى عيد جوازنا
صاحبه قاله : هتعمل إيه؟
قاله : هوديها الصين
قاله : يا راجل فى عيد جوازكوا العاشر توديها الصين
أومال فى عيد ‏جوازكوا الخمسة وعشرين هتعمل ايه؟ 
فقالوا : هروح اخدها
..........................................................................................................................
5-مرة دكتور دخل عنبر فى سراية المجانين لقى واحد بيخبط دماغة فى الحيطة 
سأل الممرضة ماله ده ‏؟ 
قالت : أصله كان بيحب واحدة ومتجوزهاش
دخل العنبر الى بعده لقى واحد بيضرب نفسة ‏بالشبشب قالها وده ماله 
قالتله : اصل ده الى اتجوزها‏ 
..........................................................................................................................
6-واحد متجوز وقاعد في البيت وبيبص كتير في عقد الزواج
مراته قالت له : بتبص في عقد الزواج ‏ليه يا حبيبي؟ 
قالها : مش عارف يا حياتي المأذون كتب تاريخ انتهاء العقد فين 
  .......................................................................................................................
7-واحد حماته خبططها عربية
سألوه:لية شفايفك لونها أسود ؟ 
قال: من كثر ما بوست عجل العربية
 ......................................................................................................................
8-واحد فاز بمليون دولار 
راح قال لمراته ، 
مراته ماتت من الفرحة لما سمعت الخبر 
قال : سبحان الله ، 
الخير لما ييجي ، بييجي كلّه مرّة وحدة
 ...........................................................................................................................
 9-عريس فى الصباحية راح الشغل مغموم و قرفان و مش طايق نفسه
سألوه : ايه اللى جابك النهارده
العريس : مش بيقولوا ان الجواز برميل زفت عليه شوية عسل من فوق
قالوله : آه
العريس : أنا فتحت البرميل بالمقلوب 
...........................................................................................................................
10-واحدة كل يوم تصحى من النوم تلاقي ملابسها كلها ميه.. اخدت راي جارتها.. قالتلها اعملي نفسك نايمة وشوفي الميه بتيجي منين.. وهي نايمة لاقت جوزها قاعد يتفرج على قناة لبنان.. وكل ما يشوف واحدة حلوة.. يقول هاي حلوة.. وهاي.. اتفوووو
......................................................................................................................
11-مره واحده رايحه تشتكي لأمها: يا ماما يا ماما الحقيني..؟ الام: مالك في ايه؟؟! فقالت: كل ما اعمل الاكل لجوزي ياخده ويرميه للكلب!!! الام: يا حرام والكلب ذنبه ايه بس؟؟!!!
..................................................................................................................
                                          يارب اكون قدرت ارسم بسمة ليكم جميعا اخوكم   يوليوس
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2011)

* و40 مشاهدة ولاحتى تعليق ولارد  *


----------



## سور (7 يونيو 2011)

حلوين قوى يا يوليوس
بس هما الرجالة اللى ملايكة ومظلومين دايما​


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2011)

* ايوة كدة  ردود مشجعة علشان نجيب نكت تانية    ولايهمك  نجيب  نكت عن الرجالة المتزوجين  بس احنا  ناس غلبانة معاكم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (7 يونيو 2011)

حلوين اوى تسلم ايدك​


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2011)

*


شايمس قال:



حلوين اوى تسلم ايدك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


 شكرا يا اخى الحبيب
  ويارب اكون سبب فى رسم بسمة للمنتدى*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوييييييييييييييين 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يونيو 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يباركك



 ربنا يبارك فيك ياحبيب يسوع


----------



## باسبوسا (7 يونيو 2011)

ميرسى جدا جدا اوى اوى يا يوليوس على النكت .


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يونيو 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا اوى اوى يا يوليوس على النكت .




*العفو يااختى الغالية   بس يارب اكون قدر ارسم بسمة ليكى وللاعضاء المنتدى وشكر على الرد 
 ودة بيشجع انى اكتب نكت تانى  وربنا يفرح قلبكم  جميعا *


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2011)

حلووووووووووووين 

​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 يونيو 2011)

علي أساس إن الرحالة ملايكة يعني هههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> حلووووووووووووين
> 
> ​



شكرا لمرروك وربنا يبارك فيك ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> علي أساس إن الرحالة ملايكة يعني هههههههههه



شكرا لمرروك وربنا يبارك فيك ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههه   حلوووووين
ميرسي ليك يا يوليوس


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههه   حلوووووين
> ميرسي ليك يا يوليوس



*نورتى الموضوع بوجودك يا لولو 
 شكرا ليكى يااختىالغاليه​*


----------



## م المجدلية (26 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووين

شكراااااااا لك

الرب يباركك


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 أغسطس 2011)

sakae قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوووووووووووين
> 
> ...



*وربنا يبارك حياتك  ويحافظ عليك  
وشكرا لمرورك الجميل 
 نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 أغسطس 2011)

نكت رائعة جداً ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه مشكلة
ثانكس للبسمة دى​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 أغسطس 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه مشكلة
> ثانكس للبسمة دى​*


 
 شكرا لمروك الجميل وربنا يحافظ عليكى


----------



## ابا مالك (27 أغسطس 2011)

على فكرة شكلك بتحب النكت والفرفشة 
ربنا يبسطك وانا كمان مثلك بموت في حاجة اسمها نكت 
شكرا على نكتك الجميلة:t16::t16::t16:


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 أغسطس 2011)

ابا مالك قال:


> على فكرة شكلك بتحب النكت والفرفشة
> ربنا يبسطك وانا كمان مثلك بموت في حاجة اسمها نكت
> شكرا على نكتك الجميلة:t16::t16::t16:


 
* بحاول ارسم بسمه لى وللاعضاء المنتدى 
 وربنا يفرح قلبك وشكرا لمرورك الجميل ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

*حلويين يا يوليوس *
*ثانكس يا باشا *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *حلويين يا يوليوس *
> *ثانكس يا باشا *​


 
 شكرا لمرورك الجميل ااختى الغاليه


----------



## sheren noga (30 يناير 2012)

*8-واحد فاز بمليون دولار 
راح قال لمراته ، 
مراته ماتت من الفرحة لما سمعت الخبر 
قال : سبحان الله ، 
الخير لما ييجي ، بييجي كلّه مرّة وحدة ههههههههههههههههههه حلوة
*


----------



## sosofofo (2 فبراير 2012)

شويه نكت حلوين​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (2 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يوليوس
​


----------



## miljvm (4 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## magedrn (4 فبراير 2012)

حلوين بجد يوليوس ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

جمال يا يوليوس مرسى ليك


----------



## عماد شحاته (28 فبراير 2012)

الله ينور ايه النكت الجامده دي


----------

